# Can you clean your turtle from samonella?



## krissy2288 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey Everyone, 
Im just wondering if rinsing your tortoise off gets rid of samonella?
2 years ago one of my dogs drank my tortoises soak bowl ((that i irresponsibly left out)) and he got Samonella and was so close to death he had a 30% chance of living, but after a 3 week struggle of his diahrea and stomach problems he got better, ever since then i have been very careful with my 2 dogs being around my tortoise. But all this seperation has made me and my tortoise more like strangers and shes always been shy so i want to start socializing myself with her more, and i want her to be able to walk around in my room like she use to, so if i rinse her off could me or my dogs still get it?


----------



## jeffbens0n (Apr 18, 2011)

Short answer no rinsing off your tort will not get rid of salmonella. Not all tortoises have salmonella however, they just have the potential to carry it.


----------



## TortieLuver (Apr 18, 2011)

Salmonella comes from the tortoise's feces and if any is on the shell anywhere and is touched by someone, then they can they too can get salmonella. That's why it's so important to wash hands after holding them because you might touch the top of the shell and don't see anything, but it can still be on there. Your poor dog probably got it to the full effect as they usually use the bathroom when they soak. It is my belief that even if you rinse your tortoise, if your dogs are exposed to your tort, then they can potentially get it if your tortoise has salmonella.


----------



## krissy2288 (Apr 18, 2011)

well do you think my tortoise still has samonella since she had it 2 years ago?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 18, 2011)

I am not sure, I will say we wash our hands after we handle each hatchling and all the time when we are working with all the others as a precautionary.


----------



## coreyc (Apr 18, 2011)

Get a fecal test to know for sure /safe


----------



## krissy2288 (Apr 18, 2011)

ok, thanks everyone


----------

